# Random



## Oli (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey, i know this is pretty random, but i found one of these sites that claims to have xbox's etc. for just £20, but you have to wait in one of thse line thingies, this one seems pretty legit, www.getfreegifts.co.uk and ships worldwide, if anyone is going to enter it like me, then please enter my reference number,so you will help me out at the same time, it is : 1546.

Does anyone know any sites like this?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Dickie (Apr 1, 2005)

I thought about doing this before, never bothered though

You have to wait for a certain number off people to join - eg xbox = 10 ppl

10 ppl spending £20 each = £200, they will get xbox cheaper and make money

its all just a scam to make them money to be honest

where you have joined xbox list you are in 21st place, the first person needs another 5 people so you need 20x10+5 ppl = 205 people to join before you get your xbox, I would say you will be waiting months if not years before you get it, by which time xbox's will probably be very cheap


----------



## Oli (Apr 2, 2005)

No, if you refer 10 people, (they enter your special reference number when they pay their £20 for whatever item), then you jump to the top of the list, getting either your free gift, or the cash alternative. So you get an xbox for £20 still.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Apr 2, 2005)

I forgot abgout referals

It doesn't say if you refer 10 people you get your free gift, it says you jump to the top of the list if you refer 10 people which still means you need to wait for another 10 people to join the list(unless all people you refer join the same list)

Doing it this way they can make even more money! 10 x referals = £200 + 10 x people joining list = £200. They can make up to £400 per person doing it this way!


----------

